
3D Printers for $750 - onreact-com
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/08/makerbot/
======
steveklabnik
One thing that's not covered in this particular article, but has come to light
recently, is that MakerBot Industries is paying people to make parts for the
MakerBot. [http://blog.makerbot.com/2009/08/06/makerbot-is-
pioneering-d...](http://blog.makerbot.com/2009/08/06/makerbot-is-pioneering-
distributed-manufacturing-get-paid-to-make-parts-for-future-makerbots/)

------
rdouble
My (serious) question... can I run gingerbread, or some other bake-able
substrate through one of these? I have a molecular gastronomy inspired art
project in mind...

~~~
replicatorblog
The MakerBot can't print gingerbread, but they did create a "Frostruder" a
printhead that deposits cake frosting. The Fab@Home project also lets you
print with liquefied chocolate.

~~~
dave_au
Fab@Home dream project: chocolate easter bunnies with anatomically correct
frosting organs.

------
ars
How much does it cost to run?

~~~
rdouble
When I looked into these devices in May, the ABS material was $25 per cubic
inch. Most of the professional machines are designed to be run 24/7. I.e. if
they stop running for too long they get clogged with goo and have to be
serviced by a technician.

If you're in the Bay Area, TechShop in Menlo Park has professional versions of
these machines and often hosts seminars where you can learn a lot about them
for free, or for a moderate price ($30).

~~~
tocomment
I can't imagine it's that much. Here it says $30 for 5lbs,
<http://store.makerbot.com/plastic.html>

How many cubic inches does five pounds get you? Hopefully many?

------
niyazpk
This page contains the video of one in action: <http://www.makerbot.com/>

------
tedshroyer
I don't know if it's less expensive to build it yourself but I think Makerbot
sells parts for repraps also.

<http://reprap.org> <http://reprap.org/bin/view/Main/PartsSupplies>

------
skwaddar
The Utah teapot is used in 3d demos because of it's topological properties,
though it does make a cameo in Toy Story.

------
onreact-com
This is a huge leap. Last time I checked "affordable" 3d printers did cost 15k
dollars.

~~~
jacquesm
It's a price vs quality thing.

Makerbot is a great thing though because it makes this affordable, whatever
the quality, some manufacturing capability at low quality (resolution,
material choices) is better than none at all.

~~~
replicatorblog
Exactly right. The MakerBot is not a threat to Stratsys, Objet, or any of the
other big 3D printer companies, but it does open the door to any school with
an engineering bent and the ability to run a profitable bake sale.

It helps teach the principles of 3D printing, give people a good reason to
pick up CAD skills, and hopefully will produce a cool product or two.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
I would say it actually helps the high-end fab manufacturers by creating an
onramp into the world of 3d printing.

